# specks



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

What is the best place I can hook onto some decent size speckled trout from shore or wading. What is the best types of lures or baits to use


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Right now it might be hard wading/ shore. When the water gets a bit warmer they will move in to the shallows. Live shrimp under a popping cork is hard to beat. Top water works well early a.m. late afternoon, and flukes/ jershad and gulp/ DOA shrimp on jig heads are also good, especially at night around dock lights.


----------



## ElijahStepherson (Feb 10, 2012)

john sons beach with a DOA or live shrimp kills the specks, go in the early am and fish till noon, you can wade or stay on shore, either way.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The trout are all over the grass flats. Been catching good fish on top waters almost all day if the wind cooperates if not I go to a mirro dine.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks for the replies, it seems like top water is the way to go


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Their not on every grass flat. I fished near shoreline last weekend and only caught spanish. Keep trying different areas until you find them.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

they arent on the flats around perdido yet. try escambia river...


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The trout are all over the grass flats. Been catching good fish on top waters almost all day if the wind cooperates if not I go to a mirro dine.


How about the flats in Santa Rosa sound, approximately south west of Woodlawn Beach? Or the humongous flats further west not quite to Portafino? Did you try those?


----------



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

I wade those flats outside of Portofino and they are not there yet. When the water warms up a little bit probably. I have been catching all of mine in 6-10 feet of water lately.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

how big are the flats near portofino


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

chicon monster said:


> how big are the flats near portofino


Go to google maps and you'll see them. They're huge. South side of sound east of Portifino.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nathar said:


> Go to google maps and you'll see them. They're huge. South side of sound east of Portifino.


 alright thanks.


----------

